# Chemical guys clay block



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Chemical Guys Clay bar alternative "Clay Block"

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/SURFACE_CLEANING_CLAY_BAR_ALTERNATIVE_p/clyblk.htm

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Supposed to be an alternative to standard clay bar products. No moulding or having to warm the product up.

From the website:

"CLAYBLOCKA® -SURFACE CLEANER SYSTEM-. Safely and easily removes rail dust, water spots, tar, bugs, and paint overspray from automotive paint and glass surfaces BETTER THEN CLAY"

seems a bold claim that i wanted to try out.

16oz Luber and block £19.95










*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My L reg suzuki vitara with black metallic paint.
(didnt want to try it on a quality vehicle)

this is the paint before i used the "Block"









fairly swirly but not to bad (this is under led lenser) Also felt rough to the touch.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

On first inspection it seemed to have the texture of a very fine grade sandpaper which was a little concerning. 
Read through the instructions and proceeded to try it on the bonnet of the vitara.

Luber was sprayed onto the panel










and the block itself










then worked with very little pressure in one direction


























Residue was then buffed off with a MF leaving me with this










Now at this point the paint felt baby smooth with nothing left on the paint at all. It wasnt until i got the led out that i noticed some strange marks (see light trails in photo)














































Anyone that has done wet sanding will recognise this marks. On closer inspection you could definately tell the paint had been sanded.

Now im not sure if this is normal as i havent spoken to anyone at chemical guys but it is a bit concerning if you just wanted to clay your car! :doublesho

Not wanting to write the product off completely i dug the polisher out and went for chemical guys V34 on an orange pad finished with V38 on a black pad leaving me with this.

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*




























Leaving a cracking smooth finish.

Just a note to add. The Luber is a cracking product that provided excellent lubrication without a greasy finish and removed with ease.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Clay bar alternative is a very bold statement that unfortunately it doesnt live up to. 
*BUT* if you know you are machine polishing after use then its a very handy product to have in your collection. If you need to remove contaminants and leave a good surface for polishing then this is for you.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/
__________________


----------

